# How to update mileage after instrument cluster replacement



## danullom (May 20, 2018)

I had to replace the instrument cluster in my 2013 Altima and now the mileage shows as 0.0. Is the dealer the only way to get that updated?

See the topic below for why i had to replace the instrument cluster.
No instrument cluster or steering wheel controls


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's illegal for you to change the odometer mileage but a Nissan dealer is authorized to do it as long as you have a legitimate reason. 

However you can change the mileage yourself; just remember it's illegal. Look at this video clip; they mention several devices that you can buy to do so:


----------



## danullom (May 20, 2018)

Thanks. So it sounds like i need the secret code for the cluster, which i don't know how to get. I called the dealer and they wouldn't quote me a price to set the mileage. I recorded the original mileage, I'll just have them reset it next time it's in for something else.


----------

